

Twitter CEO: “It’s amazing anyone uses Twitter today” - joop
http://thenextweb.com/2008/12/03/twitter-ceo-its-amazing-anyone-uses-twitter-today/

======
pierrefar
My favorite bit was the "On competition" one:

"I’m pretty sure they are (planning to), but we can’t worry about that. Focus
is a really big deal. Even Google stumbles on the focus issue. It’s not as
important as search and advertising. Innovator’s dilemma works against bigger
companies."

Sage advice for any entrepreneur, and a word of warning for big companies that
are losing their touch.

~~~
briancooley
I saw that too, but the quote seems out of context to me. In particular, what
does "It's" refer to in the sentence "It’s not as important as search and
advertising."

Is he referring to Google entering Twitter's space, and saying that, for
Google, microblogging isn't as important as search and advertising?

------
sh1mmer
I thought it would have been nice to use the full quote in the post title. It
makes it sounds like a faux pas.

Twitter CEO: "It's amazing anyone uses Twitter today. It's hard". Which an
extremely honest and candid answer in a discussion. It's cool that he is
complementing the number of people doing things with twitter and wants to make
it even for people to use the service.

------
river_styx
I understand his meaning, but this kind of a boneheaded thing for a CEO to
say.

~~~
gojomo
Not at all! It's honest and has no risk of actually discouraging anyone from
trying Twitter.

